# Trying to make sense of Hymer models



## Howlinwolf (Aug 25, 2008)

We are looking for our first MH and have found two models which would suit. They are B584 and B 564. They have at least 3 belted seats and will sleep 3 and are around 6 metres long. However I have just noticed model B544 in ads for sale and wonder whether this model would also suit and what the difference is between it and the B584 and B564. We have been able to look round the latter two at Brownhills Clifton but not the B544.
I would appreciate any information from any users experienced with any or all models.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Try this site it may help

http://www.dmiuk.com/sale_hylay.php


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

What's even more confusing is that the layouts changed quite a bit over the years and there are options on seating which change the layouts quite drastically as well. Also the length have changed. The 544 was under 6m long but is now a bit over 6m.

All very confusing and meant to confuse the enemy (don't mention the war).

SDA


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

We have a B544 and it has 6 belted seats, including driver and passenger. All 4 dinette seats have 3 point seat belts. Don't know if all 544s are the same. Our is a 98 model.


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

There are a number of variations within each model number so you can get an idea of overall length from the model number within a particular year (as has already been said the 544 has increased in length) but you have to check the spec for each vehicle I am afraid because it depends what layout or variation the original owner asked for


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

We were lucky as we had borrowed a friends Hymer and found in that the layout we wanted.

We went on the search for a 584 but did look in others. Take your time on your search. Test the beds are long enough. If there are to be more that 2 people using the MH take them with you and walk about inside. Will storage be ample for your needs. Make up any spare beds and test the are long enough and when up wont be in anyone elses way if you need the loo at night.

Take your time choosing.

Good luck.

Johnny F


----------

